# Transfering a frozen embryo under the NHS



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone help?  Does anyone know if you can transfer a frozen embryo from one NHS funded cycle to another clinic, and still be able to use it under the NHS?  Or can you only use the frozen embryo under the NHS funded cycle at the particular clinic where you had the NHS treatment?

I know that you can transfer an embryo/s to another clinic, but you mostly have to pay privately for it.

I would appreciate any responses to this.


Many Thanks.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I think your current pregnancy will put an end to any NHS funding now, so if you are able to use the frostie(s) you'd have to pay for it regardless of where that might be x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry I don't know 100% but probably best to ask the clinic you are looking to transfer to, speak to your GP about referral and call your PCT to find out about their funding policy in this case.
If it's under the same local authority I can't imagine it's an issue, but who knows!
I am looking to transfer my frosties from private to NHS clinic and all I am looking at paying for is the courier, or container and taxi. The NHS clinic will advise.
Best of luck!x


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far.

Dudders - It doesn't matter if I am pregnant at the moment.  We are still entitled to having an NHS funded FET when the time comes because the frozen embryo is from our first cycle, when it was NHS funded, but thanks for your response.  

x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hi dolphins, my consultant said same as dudders, once you have a child, no more NHS funding, you can use the frozen embryos though from previous cycle for a FET, so we would have to fund the drugs and the ET procedure, and that is much cheaper than a fresh cycle. The embryo storage is paid for a short time I think but then you have to pay for that too x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello, 


My NHS Doctor also said that if I had a baby from my fresh IVF cycle, I would have to fund the FET myself, as the funding is finished once you have a baby, so I would check that out if I was you. I would be very surprised if you were still entitled to an NHS FET after you've had a baby, irrelevant of when the frostie was made. 


Good Luck with your pregnancy xx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you once again for your responses.  .  We wasn't aware of this.  However, we have already begun paying for the storage of our frozen embryo yogabunny. xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

The East of England Policy states:



> "*If any fertility treatment results in a live birth*, then the couple will no longer be considered childless and *will not be eligible for further NHS funded fertility treatments, including the implantation of any stored embryos.* Any costs relating to the continued storage of the embryos beyond the first calendar year of the retrieval date is the responsibility of the couple."


I assume other areas policies are similar. The full policy is here: http://www.eoescg.nhs.uk/Libraries/Policies_Docs/Fertility_Services_Commissioning_Policy_Final_June_2011.sflb.ashx

So in answer to your question, you'd be able to have a private cycle wherever your embryos are stored, or pay for them to be transferred to have a private cycle at another clinic of your choice.

All the best with your pregnancy. 

xx

/links


----------

